

Saudi Arabia May Go Broke Before the US Oil Industry Buckles - rsync
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/oilprices/11768136/Saudi-Arabia-may-go-broke-before-the-US-oil-industry-buckles.html

======
rsync
Obligatory Syriana Clip:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtcaIA9SU7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtcaIA9SU7o)

